# T/C Contender advice



## badkarma (Aug 14, 2009)

There is a TC Contender in a local pawn shop that has been there for a few months.  I would really love to begin handgun hunting next year and I like the versatility this gun will offer (deer, squirrel, rabbits, hogs, etc) with all of the different barrels.  I would also like to take it out to Colorado to elk hunt if I become proficient enough.

I believe this is one of the older models, but you tell me....it had the wooden handles and blued action with the couger engraving.  The barrell is a stainless 44 Mag.  No scope or rings are attached.  It has a tag for $399.  I have not seen anyone else with any here local so I can't compare the price.  Is this price decent?  How much more would a new one cost and is it better/worse than the old style?  What type of scope would they use and at what price?  I know I am probably opening a can of worms here, but you guys have got me addicted to it and I haven't even fired a shot!  Thanks for any help.


----------



## luv2drum (Aug 14, 2009)

If it is good shape that is an average reasonable price.  I paid 375 for mine with a blued octagon bbl.  Ive seen some of the newer ones in the 500 to 600 range.


----------



## KillingTime Jr. (Aug 14, 2009)

ya my dad loves his 45-70. it will put down anything at a 100 yards easy. if it was me i would take it


----------



## clown714 (Aug 14, 2009)

reasonable $.

I kept the irons on my 44 bbl.

clown


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 14, 2009)

$399 is a reasonable price, but $350 would be better.

The frame with grips is worth $200-225.  The used SS .44 mag barrel is worth $150-175.

Does the hammer have the selector switch on top of it?  If so, then you are more than likely looking at a 3rd gen. frame, or a frame that was coverted or worked on.  If you had a picture it would make it easier to tell you which frame you are looking at.  With the couger engraving, it is definately not a G2 frame, which is good.  The "old style" frames are much better from the standpoint of trigger adjustment.

As for scopes on the 44, I would stick with a 4X scope.  Good field of view for closer shots but enough magnification for longer shots if needed.  A fixed power scopes usually are better in the eye relief department as well.


----------



## bowhntr (Aug 14, 2009)

X2 what Handgunhntr said on price $350 would be better. I guess I am lucky I bought a S/S Contender w/ S/S 7-30 Waters Hunter barrel , a Burris 2x scope dies and 100 Nosler B/Ts and a cheapo .380 auto for $400 two years ago . The first day of gun season that year I took 3 does with that pistol.  Check out Black Sheep Contenders and Encores , my buddy bought a blued Contender frame from him for $175 two yrs ago . Google it for the ATL area .


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Thompson Center*



badkarma said:


> Is this price decent?  How much more would a new one cost and is it better/worse than the old style?  What type of scope would they use and at what price?  I know I am probably opening a can of worms here, but you guys have got me addicted to it and I haven't even fired a shot!  Thanks for any help.



Saw an Encore Frame with out a barrel for $499.99 in BPS yesterday. I don't think u can get a new Contender.


----------



## church (Aug 17, 2009)

i have a 44mag t/c 15 inch bull barell,with 2x tasco scope,with pac mier grips,plus the orig wooden grips,few shells 240 grains,plus the camo uncle mike hoislter.excellent shape 400.00 call me 478-394-8817 cell thanks terry


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 17, 2009)

> it is definately not a G2 frame, which is good. The "old style" frames are much better from the standpoint of trigger adjustment.



I disagree but that's OK...this is America.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 17, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Saw an Encore Frame with out a barrel for $499.99 in BPS yesterday. I don't think u can get a new Contender.



I guess I made myself a liar with that post. I saw new in the box Contenders at Franklin Guns shop In Bogart GA. That's close to Athens for those who don't know. They did not have any primers, brass, or bullets. They had lots of factory loaded cartridges though.


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 17, 2009)

You are correct Hawgrider, you can buy a new Contender nowadays but it is called the G2.  IMHO, the most bestest T/C platform.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 18, 2009)

This may seem like a silly question to the vet handgunners, but if I picked up the TC with the 44 mag barrel, what type of ammo would I be using?  Is it regular 44 mag pistol ammo, something specifically designed for longer ranges, or would everything have to be special hand loads (which I don't have the ability to do at this point)?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 18, 2009)

Any good .44 Magnum ammunition will work just fine on deer sized game. 
Knowing your range and limitations is more important than the ammo. Stay with the range that you can put your shot where it needs to be 100% of the time and you will do great.
I do reload and I reload down from what most factory loads and the couple of deer I shot with a .44 went down in their tracks.
Take your Contender out with your ammo of choice, sight it in and go have some fun.


----------



## probass (Aug 20, 2009)

*My opinion*

For what its worth .... you should buy the old style frame with the selector lever on top .... try to get a 14" barrel as they sell better and  are more accurate. The best grip is the competition ... don't know why they call it that .. it is wood with a rubber back where your hand goes. Stainless or blue  ... doesn't matter. A good condition contender with a 14" barrel in a popular caliber is worth $400 easy (I would not sell one of mine for that)... they go for a lot more sometimes .. try to get one with a scope already mounted ... it usually doesn't cost any more unless it is a high end scope.

I have 8 frames and numerous barrels from 12",14" and 16". I have them set up as pistols and mini-rifles. I can't tell you how many deer I have taken with them. They are fun to shoot and awesome to carry ... you may never want to carry a full size rifle again!

I have several set up as pistols that can hit the kill zone free-hand at 75 yards and I have taken deer with my 12" 35rem barrel out to 115 yards while walking with a walking stick-mono pod.  

WARNING... these guns are addicting!!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 20, 2009)

i have the older contender, in 44 mag killed deer and hogs w/ it. Great gun, i bought mine about 6 or 7 years ago, been shot 5 times made in 1978. W/original box of bullets. I love this gun--- shoots great.


----------



## bowhntr (Aug 21, 2009)

$499 for an Encore frame is highway robbery , I bought a new S/S Encore pistol frame w/ rubber grip and forearm . Internet price shipping and FFL transfer was $340 out the door!!! This was from Buds Gun shop in Kentucky .


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought my Contender, 3 years ago for $350 
14" 35 Remington barrel  with Scope.  
Just had the easy break conversion done to it a few weeks ago, 
Have not hunted with it yet, but Intend to use it this year. 


Since then I have added a few barrels
12" 223 
12" 22lr 
14" 44mag 
10" 44mag


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 24, 2009)

*rimfire*



BkBigkid said:


> I bought my Contender, 3 years ago for $350
> 14" 35 Remington barrel  with Scope.
> Just had the easy break conversion done to it a few weeks ago,
> Have not hunted with it yet, but Intend to use it this year.
> ...



How's that rimfire conversion work? I saw a thread on it a few days ago and I've been curious ever since.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 25, 2009)

On the Contender, all it requires is a flick of a switch on the hammer (for the G2 and 2nd Gen old-style Contenders) or a turn of a screwdriver on the older frames to switch from rimfire to centerfire.  The Contender frames actually have two firing pins in them.

For Encores, Stratton Custom makes a conversion that can be installed in the frame to allow for rimfire shooting on rimfire barrels that are not offset.  But, with the release of the ProHunter, TC starting making factory rimfire barrels for the Encore that have offset bores that allow for the centerfire firing pin to ignite rimfire ammo.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 25, 2009)

*info*



HandgunHTR said:


> On the Contender, all it requires is a flick of a switch on the hammer (for the G2 and 2nd Gen old-style Contenders) or a turn of a screwdriver on the older frames to switch from rimfire to centerfire.  The Contender frames actually have two firing pins in them.
> 
> For Encores, Stratton Custom makes a conversion that can be installed in the frame to allow for rimfire shooting on rimfire barrels that are not offset.  But, with the release of the ProHunter, TC starting making factory rimfire barrels for the Encore that have offset bores that allow for the centerfire firing pin to ignite rimfire ammo.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 11, 2009)

Is the Contender or Encore in 30-30 a decent entry level gun,how about the Savage in .243.I want to try the handgun route next year and it's a tough decision on which gun.


----------



## Old Coach (Sep 11, 2009)

IMO the Contender with a 7-30  Waters 14" bbl is a very good deer or hog pistol.
Other bbls in  30-30, 357 Max, or 44Mag are good for deer.
The 14" bbls need to be shot from a rest if possible.
Also the longer bbls have less recoil and less muzzle blast.
MGM makes a very good and reasonably priced custom bb.
Conterders are additive, the bbls seem to multiply.
You can add a rifle stock and 223 bull bbl and have a great truck gun.

Coach


----------



## biker13 (Sep 11, 2009)

*contender*

Reason about the 30/30 is ammo is getting so hard to find anymore,I wouldn't try over 75 yds,my eyes ain't what they use to be,even with the scope.Thanks


----------



## Norlena (Oct 2, 2009)

That sounds like a second generation frame. The only thing that you have becareful with is that the newer barrles could lock up on you. Then you to take the grip off and do the break open manualy. I would offer him 325. Remember that T/C has a lifetime warrenty and I have used it a couple of times.


----------

